

Putting your personal brand ahead of your business brand - grellas
http://www.inc.com/articles/2010/10/gary-vaynerchuk-on-personal-branding.html

======
mjh8136
Interesting quote: "Brands mature over time, like a marriage. The bond you
feel with your spouse is different than when you first met each other.
Excitement and discovery are replaced by comfort and depth." Of course Apple
is the exception to this rule.

------
notAdvertising
I think one ought put customer satisfaction ahead of the branding of any
individual or business.

A brand in 2010 is built on the reputation of your product. Who cares about
who or what creates it.

~~~
lsc
brands that are based on social "coolness" can be built with pretty pictures
and stories alone... after all, the story is the only difference between the
designer dress and the knockoff. But for most of the rest of us, there needs
to be something to actually back that up. Some essential quality of the
product or service.

For example, for my own brand, not only do I eschew rounded corners and pretty
logos, but I also embrace this idea that I'm providing you a commodity
product. (most brands try to differentiate, because you can charge more for a
differentiated product than a commodity product.) I even say up front that
customer service is one of the things I'm skimping on. If you need lots of
support, see the other guys. But, if you can handle running it without much
help from me, I'll give you the same product for less money.

For me, the brand, and the "story" behind the brand is a way to manage
customer expectations, to lower my support costs, and yes, to increase
customer satisfaction (by selecting for the sort of customer who will be happy
with the sort of service I am able and willing to provide.)

(note, I re-wrote this comment, as the previous version was stupid.)

~~~
notAdvertising
Totally agree.

You will probably enjoy this blog: <http://www.bakedin.com>

Written by my mentor and advertising/marketing genius, Alex Bogusky (formally
of Crispin Porter & Bogusky)

